
A Stanford psychologist on the art of avoiding assholes (2017) - Tomte
https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/conversations/2017/9/26/16345476/stanford-psychologist-art-of-avoiding-assholes?__twitter_impression=true
======
kopo
Social media and news media in their present form, increase the asshole in all
of us. Why can't they do the opposite? It feels like there has to be a switch
to flip it.

